# Toilet from hell!



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

Recently installed a new AS toilet for a customer and cannot get it to stop leaking. Have set it at least 4 times using various type of wax rings - with and without flange, reinforced, and just plain wax. Nothing seems to work. Have checked and re-secured the flange to the floor and it is mounted securely. Also, checked that the flange is not cracked. Could the problem be with the bowl itself? For example could the bowl be cast with some sort of flaw in it's shape that prohibits the wax to seal properly? I realize that the wax is meant to conform to the shape of the bowl bottom but I'm really getting frustrated  Any helpful ideas on what to do would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Almost all of todays bowls are from China and defects are becoming more common, they are still pretty rare.

Does it appear as though the rings are seating properly? Have you tried doubling? Maybe you just got a bad head, it does happen.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

This is a 2 piece bowl right? Take the tank off and start pouring water into the bowl using 5 gallon buckets. If it leaks it's your connection at the flange and not anything else. The wax is going to conform to anyshape of the horn on the bottom. 

Is your flange flat with the flooring, below the flooring, above the flooring? If below you need to add a higher ring, if above you need to cut some away. Too much sqwooshing can mis-align the wax ring, too much distance between the flange and the wax would of course be a problem too.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Places to check for leaks on two-piece close coupled water closets.


service stop connection to water line
service stop packing
service stop connection to water closet supply line
water supply line at inlet to fill valve 
water fill valve shank washer
close couple bolts and spud
condensation on tank in warm/damp room
cracks in tank
cracks in bowl
water seal refill tube splashing water on underside of tank lid
condensation on underside of tank lid dripping down side of tank
fill valve spraying/splashing water onto tank lid running down side of tank
wax seal to closet flange
Johnny homeowner needs site adjustment on short range fire hose (wipe it up with TP and smell. If it smells like it, it is).

Use a good strong flashlight and dry up any water you find if the unit has been used recently. This is so you can see if more is coming out. You have to get really intimate and be patient sometimes to see if water is leaking around the tank bolts or spud.

If after looking at all this, pull the closet up off the floor, uncouple the tank from the bowl. Set the bowl on something secure so that you can set a bucket under the outlet of the bowl. place water in the bowl just until you get water coming out. If any gets in bucket, wait for drips to stop, then dry it all up, including the bucket. Leave like this overnight. If its cracked or defective, water level in bowl will drop and you can see water it in the bucket. Use a food coloring in the water to help show it up.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

you got a cracked bowl or tank


----------



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

*more info*

This a brand new 2 piece toilet. The one it replaces had a crack in the bowl but was not leaking anywhere so i figure the flange is OK. The new one leaks a small amount of water around the base. I have double checked the water supply fittings, the spud gasket and the tank bolts and have no leaks at those places. I'm thinking I should just take it back to HD and start over from scratch.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

When it doubt, chuck it out. Works for me.

How much did you/your client spend on this water closet?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I had one years ago that was doing that, went through a bunch of seals and heartache, finally picked it up on a board on the tub, poured water through it and looked underneath and there was a tiny (I mean tiny) crack in the porcelain way up inside the thing. Took it back got a new one installed it in a few minutes like you're supposed to and problem solved. Lesson: trust yourself, if it's leaking after you did your part right, it must be the product.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I was just wondering how you ever made out with the toilet troubles............It has been a couple of months now. What ended up being the problem?

Russ


----------



## a1plumbingyakim (Jun 21, 2006)

i've come across this twice.....
brand new toilet leaking like a wax failure,
reset the toilet using an extra thick wax twice, then, 
exchanged the bowl at the supply house and fixed it both times....didn't notice a crack or hole, but it would not quit leaking, set the new bowl and problem went away.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

It seems like you checked everything out even all suggestions , This maybe possible , when the wc is flushed is coming up over the rim , I dont mean backing up either it maybe spraying out somewheres ?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Another place to look that has not been mentioned, flush valve tank gasket, if that nut was not fully tighten on bottom of tank, out of the box, which I have come across a few, it will cause leakage out of the tank, this type of leak will keep you looking for days, if not noticed, so now when I deal with a tank leak, and pull tank, this is someting I'll always check if the obvious is not known.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

I had a prob setting a toilet last week. Leaked from the base, and I had done everything properly. What got my attention was when I tried to rub some wax on the bottom, and it wouldn't stick. The wax was chocolate brown in color fresh from the box. I assumed it got melted in the back of my van during the heatwave, and re-cooled with some ill properties. I went to a local supply and started opening the boxes of wax rings, attracting the attention of a salesman. Boxes of chocolate, one after the other. He said.."Ain't they sposed to look like that?" I said NOPE!! as I pulled a yellow ring from box # 12 or so. I said, "I'll take this one...you can sell the rest of those to somebody else."
I always will check the color before buying them now.


----------

